# quit, uber withholding w-2



## drewsk81 (Nov 15, 2015)

they already missed the Jan 31 deadline, I'll gladly let the IRS know that they refused to mail me a w2. can't even login to their stupid site to see if I can view it there. My account is gone. Screw you Uber, you can deal with the IRS if I don't get it within 2 wks. You aren't holding me up doing my taxes when I have already received everything else I need.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

drewsk81 said:


> they already missed the Jan 31 deadline, I'll gladly let the IRS know that they refused to mail me a w2. can't even login to their stupid site to see if I can view it there. My account is gone. Screw you Uber, you can deal with the IRS if I don't get it within 2 wks. You aren't holding me up doing my taxes when I have already received everything else I need.


It's actually a 1099, your considered self employed. And it's good that they're not holding you up, because as being self employed you are responsible for keeping track of your own revenue.


----------



## drewsk81 (Nov 15, 2015)

1099/W2 whatever. I have the payouts and pay-ins accounted for, that isn't the issue. It's the law that they send it out. I am unable to even view the information, and since my costs were actually almost equal to the income from this company, I won't owe anything anyway. Plus I want to see their version considering how shady this company is. I'm so glad I only did this for a short time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

drewsk81 said:


> 1099/W2 whatever. I have the payouts and pay-ins accounted for, that isn't the issue. It's the law that they send it out. Plus I want to see their version considering how shady this company is.


What Uber does is give you a 1099 with the total amount of the entire fare. You have to deduct all of Uber's charges and submit your net revenue from that. The IRS classifies Uber as a payment processing company.


----------



## drewsk81 (Nov 15, 2015)

If that's the case then their 1099 is useless to me. I don't even need it. I will go by the amount paid and deduct my own expenses. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

drewsk81 said:


> If that's the case then their 1099 is useless to me. I don't even need it. I will go by the amount paid and deduct my own expenses. Thanks for the info.


Did Uber send your 1099 info to the wrong driver by mistake like they did to many others this year? Sucks for you but not a surprising possibility.


----------

